# Ash Bowl



## gman2431 (Dec 17, 2014)

Finally got my last big chunk of ash done.

Measures 9.5x3.5 and I did a WOP finish. The colors looked washed out under the LED lights in my workshop but are accurate sitting on my desk.


 










All comments and criticism welcomed.

Thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 4


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 17, 2014)

Love it! It looks amazing! Where did u get that ash from?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 17, 2014)

Local guy with a band mill down the road from me. 

He sold me this block for 10 bucks.... He's my new best friend! Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice! If you are able to dig up any more and would part with some let me know, I'd love to give it a turn.


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 17, 2014)

Shoot me a pm with what you're looking for. I got mostly game call and knife size stuff left I think, not sure tho til I get home.


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 17, 2014)

Wow, that's beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 17, 2014)

Really beautiful finish on a beautiful wood grain. Nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 17, 2014)

Wow that's some of the nicest ash I've seen and nice turning job too. Very attractive piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Dec 17, 2014)

Now thats a nice piece of ash!.....sorry couldn't resist. Seriously though that's awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Dec 17, 2014)

Nicely done! Beautiful shape and sweet wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 17, 2014)

Beautiful bowl, Josh.
I guess now I'll be looking at ash trees now also. I've sure noticed how much harder it has been catching cows since joining this site.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 17, 2014)

Awe-inspiring! Magnificent bowl! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sirfishalot (Dec 18, 2014)

Awesome work Cody!

JayT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 18, 2014)

Saay...that's a real fine ash you got there...

No really, it's a great looking bowl...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Dec 18, 2014)

Very nice piece of wood and the finish is amazing !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 18, 2014)

Well done sir! A beautiful piece of wood treated perfectly IMO...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 18, 2014)

That bowl is a winner in my book. Beautiful wood and great finish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 20, 2014)

That's fabulous, Cody -- great job. Hold on to that new friend

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 21, 2014)

Very nice Cody! I have found a few pieces of curly ash like that, you did it proud.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 21, 2014)

@woodtickgreg id be a buyer if you have anything big or ever come across any more.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 21, 2014)

gman2431 said:


> @woodtickgreg id be a buyer if you have anything big or ever come across any more.


I turned the curly stuff that I found. I only have ash boards at this time, some 2" thick though it is just straight grained. I have been thinking of making a real wood workers work bench out of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## james johnson (Dec 22, 2014)

Beautiful!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Dec 22, 2014)

Wow that is gorgeous! !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

